
Ask HN: Why is Mac still easy to backdoor? - crypticlizard
This link describes the process: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;null-byte.wonderhowto.com&#x2F;how-to&#x2F;hacking-macos-configure-backdoor-anyones-macbook-0184637&#x2F;<p>What I don&#x27;t understand and why I&#x27;m asking this is, why isn&#x27;t this patched? Should this be patched? What possible value or reason is there for it to be so easy to hack a mac not using filevault?<p>It appears that a firmware password prevents this problem. If this is so, then why isn&#x27;t a firmware password more widely known about and encouraged?
======
paraxisi
Physical access is (nearly) always game over.

~~~
slater
I was gonna say, this is just another entry in the category of breathless
"Given physical access, ..." articles that periodically make the rounds
regarding Mac security

------
muchofr
This isn't really a hack, though.

It's more like "How to configure standard system tools to do stuff you want."

Potentially any modern O.S. will allow what is described in the article, if
your privileges are root/admin.

